
An Open Letter to Elon Musk by Arianna Huffington - tosh
https://www.thriveglobal.com/stories/40343-open-letter-elon-musk
======
SpikeDad
WTF? We care what Arianna Huffington thinks of Elon Musk? Or vice versa?

What is going on?

------
cjbenedikt
[https://twitter.com/NickHanauer/status/1030633143831646208](https://twitter.com/NickHanauer/status/1030633143831646208)

